# Quick Question about EURO REVERSE GLOW GAUGES (without tach) installation



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i came accross these gauges for my car, i got a 95 sentra gxe, the cluster has no tach so .. these will fit.
http://www.procarparts.com/store-detail.asp?sku=NS95ST-1324RGX&dbname=onlinestoreDB










My question is.. are those the ones that could be installed without removing the needles ? and does anyone have pics of them in their car during the day and night?


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Pretty much any gauge faces will need you to remove your needles for installation. Be very careful when removing the needles, alot of the time your stock gauge face will get a scratch from removing your needles, so make sure you have the right aftermarket faces.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

they slide over the needles. no removal required. dont do like i did or you will be looking for a new cluster.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe
thats what i thought about them sliding over the needles.
Slayer2003-did you remove the stock ones or did you just put the new gauges on top of the stock ones?


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Yea he's right if you want to do it the fast way, just place them over the stock ones. But for the right way, you need to remove the stocks and remove needles.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

quik tip:..if your gonna remove your needles..use a needle-nose plier. There two tabs behind the base of the needles. DO NOT JUST PULL THEM OUT.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ive read about the people who just pulled them out .. and then they had to get the new cluster/speedometer. 
I might just do it the lazy way and put the gauges over the stock ones cause if i take the original ones off...ill loose them  hehe
Do i have to remove any lightbulbs at all?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..yea, I covered my Stock gauges w/ the Indiglo's..and secured them w/ the screws on the cluster.. ..but I didn't remove any bulbs.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Don;t your new gauges have lights on them???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Its easy to take the needles off. Just spin them around gently in the opposite direction that they turn and after 5 or 6 rotations they will pop off.
Just remember the first point in you first spin where the needle fights you or starts resisting to turn, this is the calibration point. So when you put the needles back on, spin them in the same direction that you did to take them off, but stop turning at this calibration point.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I really advise against needle removal. Try sliding them on w/o removing the needle before you attempt needle removal. And don't pull them straight off.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats what im gonna do, ill try to install them without removing needles.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

What you should do is just put the indiglows over the stock. You do that for the speedo by putting the face over the trip reset (little black button on cluster below the speedo) first. What I did from there was turn the speedo needle up to around 80 or 100 and I slid the small part of the need into the center hole. Then I carefully rotated the gauge face to where it was supposed to sit. I did the same for the temp and fuel gauges, but they were a bit harder.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks for the advice B14kid, ill try that.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

DO NOT REMOVE YOUR SPEEDO needle. trust me.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=36227&highlight=speedo

read.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

he didn't say anything about removing the needle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

many, MANY people think they have to remove the needles to get indiglo faces on, but 90% of the time, the hole is big enough where you just take out the screws, slide the face over the needles, and replace the screws (no needle removal).

There is a way to remove the needles safely (90% safe...there is still a 1 in 10 chance of breaking it even if you do it correctly). I'm very experienced in removing them properly, and I've even busted one doing it correctly. I've even gone through the pain of replacing the spring, although, like I said in that other thread, it's very complicated and you need a donor spring (you'll prolly break something else in the process).

Anyway, don't attempt to remove the needles, it's not worth it, I get about 15 emails/yr (b/c of my website) and I see posts about people breaking the speedometer or tach. If it's REALLY necessary that you take off the needles, send an email to the staff at http://importintelligence.com and request needle removal instructions For a Nissan.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i slid the gauges under the needle but my tach or fuel gauge did not work. i believe the bases of the needles were rubbing against them. didn't feel like dealing with it anymore so i took em off  any solution to that?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

yeah dude.. you dont have to remove your needles.. i didnt, just remove the black center cap ... and they with a lil fiense (sp?) will go right on ... also ... i would keep the light where you trip/odo is still in the car, the rest you dont need cause the new gauges light up themselves, also, it helps to keep your gas gauge light on so the needle stays lit and makes it easier to read how much you actually have ...

but DONT PULL YOU NEEDEDS, the holes are made oversized so you can pull off the black center caps and slip them over for a reason


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

did you screw down the new faces? you can still take out the little screws for installation, jus not the needles. Most likely, they were rubbing, jus make sure there's good clearence, you shouldn't have any problems b/c of the oversized holes.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

yea. i removed the needles....the rong way....on my 200sx, which isnt exactly the same but its the same concept...and now my speedometer sticks and doesnt go above 50, gas gauge we dont knwo if its working, and heat gauge id def. broke, the tach is the only thing working


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

now the gas guage is working and so is the speedometer, but we definitly broke the heat gauge, does n e one have n e sugestions?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get a new one :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i just noticed that Slayer2003's glow gauges are different than the ones i saw. His ...the whole thing glows and the ones i saw ..only the digits glow.. i just noticed that, excuse me ..im slow


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i just noticed that Slayer2003's glow gauges are different than the ones i saw. His ...the whole thing glows and the ones i saw ..only the digits glow.. i just noticed that, excuse me ..im slow



yah, those are the only ones i could find without the tach. i woulda preferred the ones with only the numbers lighting up, but eh, im not replacing an entire cluster and worrying about odometer fraud because i wanted a certain type of gauges


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Here I am being the odd-man again, but

The indiglo gauges I have are old-school; they aren't euro reverse and they don't have over-sized holes, so I did what apparently is a big big nono...

I crossed the streams

Er, no. I mean I pulled the needles off.

I used just my hands and slow, gradual pressure. I only pulled on the center, not on the actual needle, and I had no problems. I'm also not sure why people are referring to removing the old faces as the "right" way to do it, when there's no reason for the extra hassle. I just put mine on top of the original faces. When I found my tach to be sticking a little to the new faces, I just pulled the needle off again and pushed it on so it wasn't so close and now it all works fine.

My only faux pas was that i didn't put my gas gauge on in the right place; the gas gauge has no little peg/spring combo to calibrate it, so you have to remember exactly where it was reading when you took it off. When I took it off again to put it on right, I just made sure I had a full tank of gas beforehand and put it all the way at the top.

I will admit, I was very nervous about removing the needles and EXTREMELY cautious while doing it. I think it took me 5-10 minutes per needle to pull them off gently with my hands only.

As for the lights, I left them all in because when I dim the indiglos a couple of clicks it looks really cool to have blue faces and bright white needles. Maybe I'll get some red bulbs someday, but for now I have to figure out what the hell's wrong with my inverter (read my post about my indiglo's not working right).


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

congratulations on not fucking up


----------

